# amd64 stable/9 compile error



## xtaz (Mar 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried compiling the latest sources from stable/9 recently? Since OpenSSL was updated in it it appears that I am having problems compiling it on amd64. It looks like it fails near the end of the buildworld where it tries to compile the 32 bit versions of things. I get this, just wondering if it's just me or a general thing? I have things installed like the ports version of OpenSSL, ccache etc so before I start removing things to try and debug it I thought I'd see if anyone else has this as it's been like it for at least a week now I think.


```
===> secure/lib/libcrypto/engines/libubsec (depend)
/usr/local/libexec/ccache/cc -m32 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -O2 -pipe -DTERMIOS -DANSI_SOURCE -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl -I/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto -I/usr/obj/lib32/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto -DOPENSSL_THREADS -DDSO_DLFCN -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -DOPENSSL_NO_IDEA -DL_ENDIAN -DNO_IDEA -std=gnu89 -fstack-protector -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/ec/ec_key.c -o ec_key.o
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/ec/ec_key.c:449: error: conflicting types for 'EC_KEY_insert_key_method_data'
/usr/include/openssl/ec.h:325: error: previous declaration of 'EC_KEY_insert_key_method_data' was here
*** [ec_key.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto.
*** [secure/lib/libcrypto__L] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [libraries] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [build32] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 21, 2013)

Compiles fine here. I think your problem is using the port version of OpenSSL and devel/ccache, the symbols from the port are confusing the world build.


----------



## xtaz (Mar 21, 2013)

Cool. It's always worked fine before, just stopped since the new OpenSSL import. I thought it could be something like that but wanted to check first before I started commenting things out or uninstalling the port version. Thanks, will try a few things then to see if I can work it out.


----------



## xtaz (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep, as expected. I uninstalled the OpenSSL port and commented out ccache from /etc/make.conf and buildworld compiled fine. So it was one or the other, not sure which. But at least I know it was definitely something I did now!


----------

